# Decent Audio/Music Visualizations for Audacious?



## unAmygdala (Mar 17, 2014)

What is your visualization solution for Audacious?  Do you have visualizations comparable or better than those available for xmms?

What I liked about xmms is that it had the best visualizations (goom and one or two others).  I held onto xmms for as long as I could but it's getting harder and harder to maintain xmms on my systems through the FreeBSD ports tree.   Audacious seems great except for the fact that I cannot seem to find many visualizations for it besides the Infinity-Plugin (http://sourceforge.net/projects/infinit ... audacious/).  Has naive user music visualization on FreeBSD actually gotten worse over the last decade?


----------

